
The search for Betsy, bovine escape artist - laurex
https://story.californiasunday.com/escape-betsy-the-cow
======
yellowapple
> If he were to get Betsy back, he’s already planned to throw a barbecue for
> the Fat Tire bike group and the rest of the public.

Oh no.

> He would corral Betsy and have her attend the party, too.

 _whew_

